# P-39 Air Cobra B-29 Pictures (Grandfathers Scrap Book)



## B52Millerick (Jun 15, 2012)

Found Some Pictures in my Grandpas Scrap Album of him flying the P-39 and His B-29 Crew In Korea

Russian P-39 Alaska






Grandpa In Pilots Seat













His B-29 Crew In Korea


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 15, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for posting!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## futuredogfight (Jun 16, 2012)

Great stuff. One thing I did notice is that the first pic is of P-63 King Cobras no Air Cobras. Wheatever, These are still good photos.


----------



## B52Millerick (Jun 16, 2012)

futuredogfight said:


> Great stuff. One thing I did notice is that the first pic is of P-63 King Cobras no Air Cobras. Wheatever, These are still good photos.



Thanks for the Correction....


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2012)

That's very cool you have these kinds of memories of your grandfather. And he's from Sanapa Noma!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2012)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 17, 2012)

Great pictures; the fourth picture down looks like a Bell promo image since it shows a P-39, P63 and XP-59. Did your Grampa work for Bell?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent photos Millerick! Thank you for sharing. And a  to your grandfather!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2012)

great Pics man!


----------



## Park (Jun 20, 2012)

Enjoyed the pictures, thanks !


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 29, 2012)

Neat pictures. 8) 


Wheels


----------

